# can you get?



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hi maz

i hope you and your family r well..happy new year to you..


can you help?my two have had what seems constant colds off and on now for about 8wks they both have also had chest infections which they are currently on amoxycillin for..my ? is really that can you get a decongestant for babies i suspect not but thought id ask as nighttimes are horrendous..also can i take sinutab and or lemsips myself as still breastfeeding them and i have a stonker o a cold too and feel pretty rubbish

many thanks

nicky xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi nicky,

All good with us thanks  Hope you had a fab 1st Christmas with the twins  Sorry to hear about the snotty colds, can sympathise as we are finally cold free after 2 months!

I'm afraid their aren't any decongestants you can use for babies but you can use Olbas oil/Karvol type inhalation products that will help. Sodium Chloride nose drops can help to thin the mucous and help with breathing and you can also get these charming snot sucker plunger type devices that you can clear the nostrils with. Keeping the atmosphere moist also helps, either use a humidifier/vaporiser or wet cloth over a radiator.

For yourself then lemsip and sinutab should be fine in breastfeeding, the dose that gets into breast milk is so small that it shouldn't cause problems. Taking them for a short time will be fine it it helps you.

Hope you all get well soon  
Maz x


----------

